
This equation will change how you see the world [video] - rrauenza
https://youtu.be/ovJcsL7vyrk
======
rrauenza
TLDW: Its about
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logistic_map](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logistic_map)
and how it ties to pseudo random numbers, mandelbrot, heart diffibrulation,
...

